# accusé de réception mail



## ox3d_mac (8 Avril 2011)

bonjour

Voila je ne trouve pas l'accusé de réception mail sur mon ordi .

Avez vous une idée ?

Merci


----------



## drs (8 Avril 2011)

une piste ICI


----------



## lepetitpiero (8 Avril 2011)

voir là http://www.magazine-avosmac.com/avosmacV4/telecharger/Avosmac2.php ( avosmacnotification)


----------



## ox3d_mac (9 Avril 2011)

drs a dit:


> une piste ICI



ce qu'il y a c'est que c'est pas une piste ça mais un jeu de piste dont je ne comprend même pas les règles !!!!!!

je ne trouve déja pas   l'Editeur de Scripts 


il n'y a pas plus simple ?


Merci


----------



## lepetitpiero (9 Avril 2011)

voir mon lien tu auras un script tout prêt


----------



## Sly54 (9 Avril 2011)

Tout en connaissant l'efficacité plus que limitée de ces procédés :rateau:


----------



## theozdevil (18 Avril 2011)

Bonjour,

Pour tout ceux que cela intéresse j'ai développé une petite application qui va vous permettre d'activer et de désactiver les accusés de réception sous Mail.

-On la lance (elle peut prendre un petit peu de temps), 
-On choisi ce que l'on veux faire (activer ou désactiver l'accusé), 
-Si vous n'avez qu'un seule compte dans mail l'accusé va s'activer directement sur le compte,
-Si vous avec plusieurs compte, il faudra en choisir un.
-Mail sera relancé afin d'activer l'accusé de réception,

dé que l'on lance l'application elle donne l'état de l'accusé si il est activé ou non et sur quel adresse.

fonctionne sous Leopard, snow Leopard, je suppose que ca marche pour Tiger aussi. les autres versions de mac os sont a tester.

voila jespère que cela va vous aider,

Voir la pièce jointe 56302


----------



## Aliboron (18 Avril 2011)

Sachant que ni Mail, ni Entourage/Outlook ne sont capables de détecter les demandes et donc de renvoyer des accusés de réception (Thunderbird le peut, s'il est paramétré pour) sauf à ce que vos correspondant bricolent leurs paramétrages en conséquence, je suis bien curieux de savoir ce que vous en attendez de vos demande d'AR...


----------



## theozdevil (18 Avril 2011)

Aliboron a dit:


> Sachant que ni Mail, ni Entourage/Outlook ne sont capables de détecter les demandes et donc de renvoyer des accusés de réception (Thunderbird le peut, s'il est paramétré pour) sauf à ce que vos correspondant bricolent leurs paramétrages en conséquence, je suis bien curieux de savoir ce que vous en attendez de vos demande d'AR...




Ca peut servir au boulot si les collègues sont PC (mon cas et celui de ma compagne), en revanche je n'ai jamais du configurer thunderbird pour qu'il détecte AR, c'était d'origine.

bref quand on google pour les accusés y a quand meme pas mal de monde qui demande pour ca, et donc voila j'ai sorti la révérence pour le faire...


----------

